# FF: NEED them gone by 2pm; 8" Vieja synspilum and 5" featherfin



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Male Vieja for sale. Strong and healthy. His mate died recently so it's time to make room for other fish. 
I also have a 4" featherfin synodontis.
PICKUP IN SURREY
PRICE DROP: FOR FREE GET THEM TODAY

[iurl="http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88666&d=1427683216"]







[/iurl]
[iurl="http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88169&d=1427683729"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88177&d=1427683603"]







[/iurl]


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

To the top. Need to be gone by Friday. Shoot me an offer. 

Will trade for most Malawi varieties.


----------



## Calvin Klein (Jan 30, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to be heading through Kamloops any time soon? If you are I will take him since I have a female that would be perfect for him. I was just down on the coast this past weekend but you posted this last night after I was home. Any chance of comming this way?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Unfortunately not...


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

To the top...


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

The catfish is a featherfin synodontis.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Lowered price $10 for all. Please come and tank these guys. I'd hate to see them go back to the LFS...


----------



## candy_man_2001 (Dec 11, 2010)

Pm sent just let me know I'll take em if no else already has


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Still available somebody pls come get them today....


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey world they are for free now! To a good home with a big tank. 
Txt me seven seven eight-887-9095
They'll be going to the lfs in 4 hours if nobody comes for them


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

sold. thanks


----------

